# Finally Going Camping



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well after 2 cancelled rallies and a cancelled trip to Vegas we are finally going camping this weekend. (1st trip of the year) My DW did not wish to travel far because of her dad so I booked at a local park (10min drive). I know it is not far but it is still camping. Managed to get a really nice site. We are camping on the northern shores of Lake Ontario and our site is right on the lake with a great view. (Nothing but lake). Kids cannot wait.... I might just have to drive around a bit so the kids think we are going away









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

10 min when you have a limit of 10 hours. The kids won t even be settled in there seats yet. Murphy s law you make a bathroom stop at the 5 min mark









Glad to hear you are getting out







Have a good time.

John


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

It's camping no matter how far you are from home. 
It will be good for you to be able to rest and have some peace. 
Our prayers are still with your family.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> Well after 2 cancelled rallies and a cancelled trip to Vegas we are finally going camping this weekend. (1st trip of the year) My DW did not wish to travel far because of her dad so I booked at a local park (10min drive). I know it is not far but it is still camping. Managed to get a really nice site. We are camping on the northern shores of Lake Ontario and our site is right on the lake with a great view. (Nothing but lake). Kids cannot wait.... I might just have to drive around a bit so the kids think we are going away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of it this way, the kids won't even have time to start bickering!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor said:


> We are camping on the northern shores of Lake Ontario and our site is right on the lake with a great view. Thor
> [snapback]112925[/snapback]​


Sounds like your own backyard









Will this be the Av's first tow trip yet?

I will be in Rochester this weekend, I'll send you a signal, tell me if you can see it across the lake.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > We are camping on the northern shores of Lake Ontario and our site is right on the lake with a great view. Thor
> ...


I will be the one burning the levelling blocks - You should be able to see the flames. I will be in Darlington Park. If you wish to drive another 3hrs - oh wait just take the ferry







If you have a boat it is about an hour.

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Doesn't matter the distance it's the experience that counts the most.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I forgot you're not right next to the big pond, close to it but not that close, you are right next to the salmon poaching river







, I knew you lived next to water somehow.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor -- a message came in here for you that I wanted to pass along.

"Hello Thor. We do not advocate taking such short camping trips. Any trip requiring less than two tanks of gas costing $120 (US$) will not be acceptable. Remember, we support Outbackers and hope everyone drives very far to a national rally. My retirement package depends on you".

Best regards, 
Lee Raymond
Former Exxon CEO


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you are getting away Thor!









While you are on the lake could you do me a favor? If you see any sea planes taking off and landing, I have always wondered... If there is a current going in the opposite direction from the that in which the plane is trying to take off...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

While you are working on Doug's conveyor belt, umm I mean seaplane idea... can you explain why on a lake waves crash into the shore on both sides? If I'm in Rochester, the waves will hit the shore, while you are across the lake, waves also hit your shore, as well,

How do it know to do that???









enjoy your trip

kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, Thor (I also assume that means you've de-winterized... that's a landmark in itself)

As for being "only 10 mins away".... 
The key is that it IS away. Once we leave the driveway, 10 minutes might as well be 10 hours ..... no phone, no computer, no housework, no yard mowing, no worries. Its all good.

Have a GREAT time!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor,
> 
> While you are working on Doug's conveyor belt, umm I mean seaplane idea... can you explain why on a lake waves crash into the shore on both sides? If I'm in Rochester, the waves will hit the shore, while you are across the lake, waves also hit your shore, well,
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!!
















I hope you have a good trip Thor, and get some much needed relaxation!

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Though we'll be missing you, Thor, we'll be thinking of you and sending only good thoughts your way! God bless your time away with laughter and nothing but good memories! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

nonny said:


> Though we'll be missing you, Thor, we'll be thinking of you and sending only good thoughts your way! God bless your time away with laughter and nothing but good memories! action
> [snapback]113272[/snapback]​


Thanks everyone.

I will post pics from the great adventure. The good thing is that is I forget anything I can always walk home and get it.









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> nonny said:
> 
> 
> > Though we'll be missing you, Thor, we'll be thinking of you and sending only good thoughts your way!Â God bless your time away with laughter and nothing but good memories!Â action
> ...


that's funny! also, the kids won't even have time to ask " are we there yet?"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip Thor....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Last weekend proved that you can have alot of fun right in your own backyard. We had a fantastic weekend. Friday we bumped into some old friends and they joined us around the campfire until wee hours into the night and Sat. we picked my one of my daugter's friend to show her camping Outback style.

Here is a pic taken from the trailer, camera in one hand and coffee in the other.
If you take a close look you can see Kevin waving from Rochester







We had a waterfront campsite. Lake Ontario can be beautiful.










Here is the view looking south west from our site.










Infront of our campsite looking towards Toronto.










My daughter, her friend and my youngest having fun at the lake.










Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, what a beautiful site, Thor!

I'll bet that went a long ways towards recharging your batteries!








Sounds like a great time.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow, what a beautiful site, Thor!
> 
> I'll bet that went a long ways towards recharging your batteries!
> 
> ...


The site had power







oh you are talking about my batteries








Yes it did, thanks.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is only a 10 minute drive? Think I'd be saving a LOAD of gas money if I had that site only 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this








Glad you were able to get away & the place looks beautiful. Looks like everyone had a blast









Hope things are going well w/ your Father in-law.

Tami


----------

